# Best course of action for finding a job



## MSD (Sep 23, 2009)

I have recently received my grant for 175 Visa, I can now work and live in Australia. I am starting to look for a job but someone told me that doing this from far away ( I am in Lebanon ) would make employers hesitate to contact me. Is that true? Should I travel to Australia and search while I am there? Also there is the site www.skilledmigrant.gov.au which allows me to register and post my information and resume for employers to see, is it better to wait for contact through it or keep doing what I am doing like looking on sites like SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
Thanks for any feedback in advance.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

It is true but may not necessarily be always unsuccessful. An employer cannot really hire you until you have tax file number. You cannot get TFN until you are physically in Australia. That should not stop you from contacting potential employers and trying your luck. 

As for Jobsearch - my experience with that website is quite poor. They will help you write your Resume, they will even issue Job Network Card if you are eligible but this is where help ends.


----------



## Sacredtravel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey i have gone through your post.. you can find many jobs online if u wish to....
no u donot need to travel through here....
hope u will see some to it....

Thanks....


----------

